# Sticky  Hand over time. A guide to collecting the new van.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

*Guide submitted by Cabby.*

Hand over Time 
Well you have bought your motorhome whoopee!!! 
What to do when you collect it, start by taking a clipboard and 2 pens, yes that's why. Before you pay the balance and sign the receipt or agreement ask to look around the vehicle. Is it clean outside and inside, do all the vehicle lights work, tyres, what date on them a max of 2 years old is good. 
Has the vehicle been serviced and a habitation and DAMP check done. 
Get the paperwork for your records. 
First, have they fitted all the extras you requested or supplied yourself, including a second set of keys. 
Now is there a spare wheel, a Hook up cable. What size Lpg bottles. 
Now we have to run through how it all works, this is why the clipboard. 
Check the heating and hot water works on gas and electric, do all taps work, have you written down what those settings mean. 
Where are all those switches and what do they control, door step/external and internal lights. Now do those locker and wardrobe doors work.do the cab seats swivel. Does the central locking/alarm work? 
Where and how do you fill the Fresh water tank, how do you drain it and where do you find the grey water emptying point. Do you know how to empty the toilet cassett, or where it is even. How are the beds made up? 
Now, write this info down, you may need it one dark wet and windy night. 
Where are the batteries, engine and leisure, where is the charger hidden and RCB control. Even more important where are all the FUSES, get them labelled as soon as possible, not from the hand book try them and see what is affected. Little tip, put the height and width on the sun visor. 
Well you will now rush home and stand and admire the beast, ahhhhh. 
Anything else just ask us on MHF's.

cabby


----------

